# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Sức hấp dẫn quyến rũ - đảo hawaii

## ginger80

*Đảo Hawaii*

Đến với *đảo Hawaii* bạn sẽ có cơ hội ngắm cá voi bơi lượn, trải nghiệm những đợt lặn thú vị và được ngắm những bãi biển đẹp và sạch tại Hawaii.   


Đến  với đảo Hawaii bạn đừng quên ghé thăm quan Công viên Sea Life Park ở  đảo Oahu - Hawaii là nơi cho bạn cơ hội bơi lội cùng cá heo. Đây cũng là  nơi Henry (nhân vật do Adam thủ diễn) làm huấn luyện viên xiếc thú  trong phim _50 First Dates_.  


Không  chỉ vậy, đến bất kỳ hòn đảo nào trong cụm đảo Hawaii, đặc biệt là cảng  Lahaina trên đảo Maui, bạn cũng sẽ có cơ hội ngắm cá voi bơi lượn, tung  mình giữa đại dương, hoặc phóng lên mặt nước để chào đón du khách. *Ở đảo Hawaii*,  bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy những hàng dừa nghiêng bóng mát, những  đường mòn ven núi nhìn xuống sóng biển vỗ rì rào. Waikiki và Lanakai  luôn xếp đầu danh sách các bãi biển sạch và thơ mộng trên thế giới.  

Nếu mê thám hiểm, vài đợt lặn chỉ cách bờ không xa vẫn đủ đem đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm về thế giới muôn màu của đại dương. Với sự đa dạng về cảnh quan, Hawaii đã được chọn làm bối cảnh của nhiều bộ phim Hollywood như _50 First Dates_ (2004), _Công viên Kỉ Jura_, _The Descendants_ (2011), _Pearl Harbor - Trân Châu Cảng_(2001). Đây cũng là địa chỉ nghỉ hè được viếng thăm thường xuyên của nhiều ngôi sao điện ảnh Mỹ. 

 *VINATRAVEL* đơn vị lữ hành uy tín – chất lượng chuyên tổ chức các tour du lịch Mỹ, *du lịch Hawaii,*  tour du lịch cao cấp.

----------

